# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Ангелы и демоны

## MOHAPX

*СТРАНА*: США

*РЕЖИССЕР*: Рон Ховард

*В РОЛЯХ*:
Том Хэнкс, Юэн МакГрегор, Аилит Зорор, Стеллан Скарсгард, Пьерфранческо Фавино, Николай Ли Каас, Армин Мюллер-Шталь, Туре Линдхардт, Дэвид Паскеси, Козимо Фуско

*НАЧАЛО ПРОКАТА*: 2009

*О ФИЛЬМЕ*:
Иллюминаты. Древний таинственный орден, прославившийся в Средние века яростной борьбой с официальной церковью. Легенда далёкого прошлого? Возможно… Но — почему тогда на груди убитого при загадочных обстоятельствах учёного вырезан именно символ иллюминатов? Приглашённый из Гарварда специалист по символике и его напарница, дочь убитого, начинают собственное расследование — и вскоре приходят к невероятным результатам…

----------


## Stych

Релиз на DVD 25 июня 2009, а TS смотреть как-то не хочется, подожду DVD, посмотрим, тогда и прокомментируем)

----------


## Serj_2k

смотрел экранку, но вполне с терпимым качеством. сам фильм понравился.

----------


## Marusja

Мне понравился. Особенно концовка.

----------


## BiZ111

Отличный фильм. Моя оценка 8

----------


## Irina

Фильм понравился. Смотреть интересно до конца

----------


## BiZ111

Композитор: *Hans Zimmer*

Из последних его работ: *Шерлок Холмс* 2010

Очень подходящий, тонкий. С характером. Изюминкой. Чувствуется чёткое понятие этноса

----------

